# Any prepaid card suggestion?



## renegade600

I am currently using American Express Serve but getting tired of payments regularly getting decline because of fraud. For example, I use it via google pay on my watch a couple times a day at work but every Thursday it declines. The same at other stores where I regularly shop. It is always embarrassing because there's usually a line behind me. Anyway, I have been looking for a replacement prepaid card.

I am looking for a card that don't go crazy with fraud alerts and fees. I currently only pay one dollar a month fee - that is all. I would use the card for contactless payments because my bank debit card still requires a pin when using mobile payments. I also want to be able to reload using a mobile app using my banks debit card.

Any suggestions?


----------



## NaderHussain

I can only say that you need to contact American Express Serve regarding the issues you are experiencing with their service they are providing you.


----------



## renegade600

NaderHussain said:


> I can only say that you need to contact American Express Serve regarding the issues you are experiencing with their service they are providing you.


Tried, several times but get the same thing. They have nothing to do with the fraud alerts since they outsource it. They would not give any contact info about the company they outsource to.


----------



## Veedras

renegade600 said:


> I am currently using American Express Serve but getting tired of payments regularly getting decline because of fraud. For example, I use it via google pay on my watch a couple times a day at work but every Thursday it declines. The same at other stores where I regularly shop. It is always embarrassing because there's usually a line behind me. Anyway, I have been looking for a replacement prepaid card.
> 
> I am looking for a card that don't go crazy with fraud alerts and fees. I currently only pay one dollar a month fee - that is all. I would use the card for contactless payments because my bank debit card still requires a pin when using mobile payments. I also want to be able to reload using a mobile app using my banks debit card.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Ethos was the best prepaid card I ever used but they went belly up long ago. I'd check and see if credit union debit cards in your area requires a pin. I don't use mobile phones so I don't know, but there are differences between bank and credit union debit cards....one being free checking which won me over.


----------



## renegade600

found one a couple of months ago, it is not perfect but at least I am not getting a fraud alert every few days anymore - Regions Bank. I will miss american express serve. It was cheap, one dollar a month and never had to type in a pin with mobile payment. Anyway - case close.


----------



## RT

renegade600 said:


> found one a couple of months ago, it is not perfect but at least I am not getting a fraud alert every few days anymore - Regions Bank.


I use Regions as a primary banking source, only because my brother in law is well placed in the company there.
As you say, not perfect, and I can tell you it's like any other place - when sometimes the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing...

And no, having a relative there does not get you any special perks...except for that one time...


----------

